# Speedy 25 vs Loewe Puzzle?! What should I pick



## peacheykeen

Hi friends , 

So my YSL College bag is in the post and was thinking I need a second designer bag!!  Originally I wanted Speedy Damier but then I saw the Puzzle and fell in love with it. The Puzzle bag seems to have jumped in price so was thinking Speedy 25 but now that is sold out.

What bag would you pick out of the two? Any recommendations would be much appreciated (as I definitely can’t afford both) Thank you.


----------



## Christofle

The two are very different bags in my opinion. My suggestion is to try them in person because I find the puzzle very finicky despite having a nice design. I much prefer the ease of use of the speedy but the puzzle feels more premium than the speedy (leather/lining/hardware/zipper/edgecoat)

I love my speedy 35 in de but the interior lining is a far cry from the one in my Loewe T-pouch and the leather while very functional on the speedy is heavily coated.


----------



## earthygirl

Love the puzzle! The leather is so luxe and the tan color goes with everything! You can get it on sale...saks and Neimans are always having promotions and gift card events. Go through ra K u ten and you can save more! I bought it last year in Jan or Feb..can’t remember exactoy...but now it’s my most used bag. It’s so comfortable to carry.


----------



## peacheykeen

earthygirl said:


> Love the puzzle! The leather is so luxe and the tan color goes with everything! You can get it on sale...saks and Neimans are always having promotions and gift card events. Go through ra K u ten and you can save more! I bought it last year in Jan or Feb..can’t remember exactoy...but now it’s my most used bag. It’s so comfortable to carry.



Thanks so much. Sounds like you are enjoying the bag. Didn’t find the puzzle on sale for Black Friday or Cyber Monday so will closely monitor after Christmas!


----------



## peacheykeen

Christofle said:


> The two are very different bags in my opinion. My suggestion is to try them in person because I find the puzzle very finicky despite having a nice design. I much prefer the ease of use of the speedy but the puzzle feels more premium than the speedy (leather/lining/hardware/zipper/edgecoat)
> 
> I love my speedy 35 in de but the interior lining is a far cry from the one in my Loewe T-pouch and the leather while very functional on the speedy is heavily coated.


 
Thanks for your input. You are completely right, once I have tried the bags on will be able to work out a clear winner.


----------



## Egel

I still see Loewe as an in the know kind of brand. It's very architectural. Speedy is a classic but to me it's also very much entwined with a certain age group. It's the bag you begin with. A brand that is very known and very much replicated. It does have a certain vibe. That is something you want to be associated with. 

I don't know if pre-loved is your thing, but if that is an option get the Puzzle new and the speedy pre-loved. There are so much on the pre-loved market and it will save you a lot.


----------



## peacheykeen

Egel said:


> I still see Loewe as an in the know kind of brand. It's very architectural. Speedy is a classic but to me it's also very much entwined with a certain age group. It's the bag you begin with. A brand that is very known and very much replicated. It does have a certain vibe. That is something you want to be associated with.
> 
> I don't know if pre-loved is your thing, but if that is an option get the Puzzle new and the speedy pre-loved. There are so much on the pre-loved market and it will save you a lot.



Thanks, that sounds like a vote for the Puzzle. I love the idea of Pre owned but I get worried a bit about buying a bag and finding out it’s fake. Really appreciate you sharing your input.


----------



## Stephanieg218

I have a speedyb25 in DE and a small Puzzle bag in black.  Definitely recommend the Loewe Puzzle bag if you can spend the extra money.  The quality is superior to LV.  I signed up for NM emails to get a 10% off coupon and purchased at a time when Rakuten was offering 10% cash back so I saved quite a bit.  Also look at Selfridges.  When I looked at their site recently they had certain Puzzle bags at better prices.  It’s only $30 shipping and it gets to the US in a couple of days.  I’ve ordered a couple of other brands with them and have only good experiences.


----------



## peacheykeen

Stephanieg218 said:


> I have a speedyb25 in DE and a small Puzzle bag in black.  Definitely recommend the Loewe Puzzle bag if you can spend the extra money.  The quality is superior to LV.  I signed up for NM emails to get a 10% off coupon and purchased at a time when Rakuten was offering 10% cash back so I saved quite a bit.  Also look at Selfridges.  When I looked at their site recently they had certain Puzzle bags at better prices.  It’s only $30 shipping and it gets to the US in a couple of days.  I’ve ordered a couple of other brands with them and have only good experiences.



Thanks for the tip! Bit annoyed that the price went up from when I first started looking. Have susbscribed to a few more online sites. The next big question is whether to waterproof the lambskin YSL. Just bought a Sapphire product so fingers crossed if I do get the confidence to spray it   Thanks again as I think my decision is definitely the puzzle now


----------



## catsinthebag

I don’t have a Puzzle but I do have a NM Empreinte Speedy 25 and it is one of my favorite and most used bags. I really love the look of the Puzzle but when I’ve looked at it in person, the opening is too small to be comfortable and the outside pocket is too small to be functional. So although I like the architectural shape and the under the radar quality, I keep hesitating and not buying it. I got my Speedy in the fall of 2016. I am shy about monograms and could never get comfortable with LV canvas. Also, like the Puzzle, the opening of the canvas Speedy 25 seemed really small and uncomfortable. The empreinte version ticks all the boxes for me — the logo is much more subtle (mine is black), the opening is bigger since the zipper extends further, and I love love love the outside pocket. If you‘re still making up your mind, I’d take a look at the empreinte Speedy. For me it‘s the best of both worlds.


----------



## abstract24

I personally love the look of puzzle but prefer speedy only because the opening is so much easier! The puzzle opening is much smaller and I have to remove things outside the bag sometimes when I am looking for something. Speedy offers an ease of getting in and out of the bag


----------



## BrooklynBunny

Personally? Get the puzzle. It's a VERY unique bag and you just might turn some heads!


----------



## mi.kay

Hmm, that's a pretty difficult decision. My mother has many bags, but her Speedy from the 80s is one that set a strong impression on me. She carries it so well, whether it was from the photo in the 80s, or in 2020. 

I'm a new Puzzle bag owner, so I may be biased, but here's my thought process on the Puzzle before I made my decision.

- Puzzle bag is made from leather (unless you're going for the Speedy Empreinte). LV's coated canvas wins in durability but Loewe's leathers have a pretty good reputation of holding up against time too. 

- I personally prefer bags without big striking logos or prints.

- External pockets are a big deciding factor too. Even though the zip pocket on the Puzzle isn't big enough to fit a phone completely, I can still slide my phone in the pocket whenever I'm in a rush. 

- Security. The Puzzle has a top flap that hides the zip underneath. It feels a bit more secured with it. 

- Shoulder strap length on the Puzzle can be shortened so much so the bag sits next to your waist, or lengthened to be ideal for crossbody.

- Loewe has increased their prices so drastically so I rather buy it now than later.

Et voilà! Anyway both are great bags and you won't be wrong with either


----------



## Stephanieg218

mi.kay said:


> Hmm, that's a pretty difficult decision. My mother has many bags, but her Speedy from the 80s is one that set a strong impression on me. She carries it so well, whether it was from the photo in the 80s, or in 2020.
> 
> I'm a new Puzzle bag owner, so I may be biased, but here's my thought process on the Puzzle before I made my decision.
> 
> - Puzzle bag is made from leather (unless you're going for the Speedy Empreinte). LV's coated canvas wins in durability but Loewe's leathers have a pretty good reputation of holding up against time too.
> 
> - I personally prefer bags without big striking logos or prints.
> 
> - External pockets are a big deciding factor too. Even though the zip pocket on the Puzzle isn't big enough to fit a phone completely, I can still slide my phone in the pocket whenever I'm in a rush.
> 
> - Security. The Puzzle has a top flap that hides the zip underneath. It feels a bit more secured with it.
> 
> - Shoulder strap length on the Puzzle can be shortened so much so the bag sits next to your waist, or lengthened to be ideal for crossbody.
> 
> - Loewe has increased their prices so drastically so I rather buy it now than later.
> 
> Et voilà! Anyway both are great bags and you won't be wrong with either


I wish I could agree that LV canvas holds up.  Maybe older bags do.  My speedyb25 from 2016 is one that has cracks in the canvas along the zipper.  Even though the bag is in excellent condition, LV says it’s progression of use and unfortunately there are others with the same cracking.  LV won’t do anything about my bag.  I’ve had my Puzzle a year so I can’t speak about what the leather will be like in the future, but I definitely believe it’ll hold up better than LV’s canvas.


----------



## peacheykeen

BrooklynBunny said:


> Personally? Get the puzzle. It's a VERY unique bag and you just might turn some heads!



Thankyou. Hoping maybe I can get a Boxing Day sale otherwise I am just going to buy it in the New Year!!


----------



## peacheykeen

mi.kay said:


> Hmm, that's a pretty difficult decision. My mother has many bags, but her Speedy from the 80s is one that set a strong impression on me. She carries it so well, whether it was from the photo in the 80s, or in 2020.
> 
> I'm a new Puzzle bag owner, so I may be biased, but here's my thought process on the Puzzle before I made my decision.
> 
> - Puzzle bag is made from leather (unless you're going for the Speedy Empreinte). LV's coated canvas wins in durability but Loewe's leathers have a pretty good reputation of holding up against time too.
> 
> - I personally prefer bags without big striking logos or prints.
> 
> - External pockets are a big deciding factor too. Even though the zip pocket on the Puzzle isn't big enough to fit a phone completely, I can still slide my phone in the pocket whenever I'm in a rush.
> 
> - Security. The Puzzle has a top flap that hides the zip underneath. It feels a bit more secured with it.
> 
> - Shoulder strap length on the Puzzle can be shortened so much so the bag sits next to your waist, or lengthened to be ideal for crossbody.
> 
> - Loewe has increased their prices so drastically so I rather buy it now than later.
> 
> Et voilà! Anyway both are great bags and you won't be wrong with either



Thanks, this is a very comprehensive list and really compares the two. My mind is now set on the Puzzle mainly because it’s probably a bit different, still classic and not as popular. And I can always get a Speedy at a later date but I am definitely stopping after the Puzzle. Hope you have a great Christmas!!


----------



## heartfelt

Definitely the puzzle. It's one of my favorite bags ever. It's just so well designed and made.


----------



## Greentea

Puzzle (and I am a Speedy fan)


----------



## peacheykeen

Greentea said:


> Puzzle (and I am a Speedy fan)


 
Thank you and Merry Christmas. Well there seems to be a Rakuten 11% cash back at Saks so this sounds like a good deal however I have never used Rakuten before and not sure whether this is a consistent discount and I should wait to see if I can get a better price in January!


----------



## peacheykeen

heartfelt said:


> Definitely the puzzle. It's one of my favorite bags ever. It's just so well designed and made.



Do size do you have?! I am think Small in tan which will probably never go on sale.


----------



## heartfelt

peacheykeen said:


> Do size do you have?! I am think Small in tan which will probably never go on sale.



I have the small tan!  I've owned the medium and small, and definitely prefer the small. Can't go wrong with the tan!


----------



## Penelopepursula

I couldn't decide so after almost a year of no purchases, I bought both! I've had the small Puzzle bag for about a month and it's my new go to bag. I don't find the opening awkward and it fits everything I need with a ton more room. The Speedy b 25 in DE should be here this week and I'm excited for its arrival. When I tried it on in the boutique I did notice it has a wider opening. I live in rain country so I expect I will switch to the Speedy b on really stormy days.


----------



## peacheykeen

Penelopepursula said:


> I couldn't decide so after almost a year of no purchases, I bought both! I've had the small Puzzle bag for about a month and it's my new go to bag. I don't find the opening awkward and it fits everything I need with a ton more room. The Speedy b 25 in DE should be here this week and I'm excited for its arrival. When I tried it on in the boutique I did notice it has a wider opening. I live in rain country so I expect I will switch to the Speedy b on really stormy days.



Thanks so much! Have just ordered the small tan puzzle so it should be arriving soon. Now 2021 is the year to save some money   Am hoping this recent bag obsession will now be relieved now I have a nice black and brown bag.


----------



## Joule

I don't have either of these, so I can't present you with a pro/con list - but I can say that while the Speedy doesn't grab my attention, I've been eyeing that Loewe Puzzle Bag for some time now. I'll be interested in reading about how much you like your new bag.


----------



## vodense

peacheykeen said:


> Thanks so much! Have just ordered the small tan puzzle so it should be arriving soon. Now 2021 is the year to save some money   Am hoping this recent bag obsession will now be relieved now I have a nice black and brown bag.


You will love the puzzle! 
I had the small in navy for 4 years and ended up selling it because of the color and bought a preloved medium tan instead. I love the medium tan but I miss the small size so much that I'm now on the hunt for a small black puzzle. It's quite the obsession. The opening is small but it still fits so much and I don't find it cumbersome at all. The only downside of the small size is the new "improvements" (lack of feet and the new strap). The old thicker strap is a lot more comfortable. 
Quality wise it's probably the best leather bag I've ever had. Of course it's not as worry free as canvas, but if I compare the leather to some of my LV pieces it's a world of a difference. You def don't have to worry about rain, watermarks or minor scuffs. The leather can withstand a lot.


----------



## jill39

I am currently having the same debate!  Speedy 25b Damier Azur or the tan small puzzle!  How heavy is the puzzle compare to the speedy?


----------



## Penelopepursula

jill39 said:


> I am currently having the same debate!  Speedy 25b Damier Azur or the tan small puzzle!  How heavy is the puzzle compare to the speedy?


They're both really light, but I would say the Puzzle is slightly heavier, but not by much. It's a tough decision, which is why I bought both the Puzzle and the Speedy 25 b in DE.   The Speedy is less expensive.


----------



## peacheykeen

Joule said:


> I don't have either of these, so I can't present you with a pro/con list - but I can say that while the Speedy doesn't grab my attention, I've been eyeing that Loewe Puzzle Bag for some time now. I'll be interested in reading about how much you like your new bag.



Okay the puzzle arrived yesterday and it is beautiful


jill39 said:


> I am currently having the same debate!  Speedy 25b Damier Azur or the tan small puzzle!  How heavy is the puzzle compare to the speedy?



My Puzzle arrived the other day and I have to say, it is just beautifully crafted. It really made my heart sing. Very happy but have not taken it for a test drive yet


----------



## jill39

Penelopepursula said:


> They're both really light, but I would say the Puzzle is slightly heavier, but not by much. It's a tough decision, which is why I bought both the Puzzle and the Speedy 25 b in DE.   The Speedy is less expensive.


Good idea to get both!


----------



## jill39

peacheykeen said:


> Okay the puzzle arrived yesterday and it is beautiful
> 
> 
> My Puzzle arrived the other day and I have to say, it is just beautifully crafted. It really made my heart sing. Very happy but have not taken it for a test drive yet


Congrats!!!!  I am leaning toward the puzzle bag!  A beautiful bag!!


----------

